# Poster Design Contest Voting.



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well we didnt get very many entries for this one and even though I postponed the deadline a couple times it doesnt look like we will have more so here are the ones we got.


chuck8807











D.P.










Norway1










Toxic


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxic, gmv.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Voted for Toxic, Nice work man. I love how Tito is on the receiving end of both fighter shots lol.


I think the text should me more in a block at the bottom, I would reduce the space between each line but all in all great work. it looks very nice.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

pliff said:


> I love how Tito is on the receiving end of both fighter shots


That's awesome, haha :thumb02:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

All good but D.P's is by far the best one.. Good job tho guys.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

The referee has declared this a no contest! Just kidding they were all pretty good but Toxic is on another level. It looks like he stole the damn poster from the UFC and then made it better.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for the high praise guys, glad nobody noticed my horrible grammar though, 



> Two undefeated warriors step into the octagon with UFC light heavyweight title on the line.


...oops.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I actually noticed lol. But I decided not to be anal about it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I noticed it when I was posting it up here but I didnt exactly think it would be very fair of me to fix it then.


----------

